# Guess the Width [<--?-->]



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

This odd lookin fellow showed up on this week's trail camera photos... Plugged it into a takeoff software at the office and it scaled out to 2'-11"!


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i think you better take him out before the RUT does, being that wide how is he going to win a fight, every other deer going stab him in the forehead on the first clash


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Castaway2 said:


> i think you better take him out before the RUT does, being that wide how is he going to win a fight, every other deer going stab him in the forehead on the first clash


That or he'll get that wide rack of his caught in a fence or something. He must have hell navigating through the thick brush.

Very cool buck, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool looking deer. He needs to be on the wall. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That is one cool deer! If he turns around fast he's going to knock over your feeder 8)... Brett


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

He'd have a hell of a time trying to get around the thick woods in E Tx! Very cool buck.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

WOW! Guessing his ears are about 15" tip to tip. I bet he's approaching 30" wide.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice deer! Should be able to win most of the contests with that width.


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, that's an awesome buck. Hope you post pictures of him when he is down.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I've seen a lot of bucks named Bullwinkle over the years but this has got to be best one I've ever seen. 2cool

I'm assuming yall recognize this buck from the past?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Nice Rack*

Think his Name should be Wide Clyde and I say he is at Least 32" wide.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

what county are you hunting in?

that's an awesome deer!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

That's an airplane Buck Fo sure


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> That's an airplane Buck Fo sure


More like helicopter...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

35 1/2 I'm guessing. Willet Wilson from Port Lavaca killed one in Mexico about 37 inches and it was hung in the Bank of Laredo but that was over 20 years ago. Not sure if its still there or not.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Fellas! We have some helicopter pictures of him too but they are down on the ranch computer.

We never do any deer contests, but thinking about entering a few of the grandkids in it this year just to play the widest spread division.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I'm going with 2' 11"...

Let me know if you need my address so you can send me my prize!

John


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I killed this Buck in Mexico some years back. He was 32 1/2 inches.. I would say that he would be better than my deer.

KNOCK HIM DOWN!

Mark..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

32 5/8 in wide.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Think his Name should be Wide Clyde and I say he is at Least 32" wide.


Big Pappa that 10 point you filmed at our place was 33-34" this picture looks wider than him. Ill bet that sucker is 35"!!! That's a really cool buck! I love those wide ones.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my... 36" easy...


----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

Man that's sweet. I dont think it will be that hard to get to 36" with him


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Maybe it just the angle or how the buck is standing but he looks kinda young to me. If he is, what a giant he might be considering how impressive he is now. Regardless, that's one wide rack! Congrats!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Had a similar buck in Cotulla years ago we named Hat Rack lol...yours is wider and a very cool looking buck.

TH


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

NWcurlew said:


> This odd lookin fellow showed up on this week's trail camera photos... Plugged it into a takeoff software at the office and it *scaled out to 2'-11"*!


Stab in the dark here but ill say he is 2'11" wide. I mean 35" wide. That deer has a 35" spread.

Very cool buck.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Got him!*

Wife's cousin got him last night!!! Wasn't quite as wide as we thought originally but she just took him into Los Cazadores to have him officially measured.

161 B&C with a 33" Inside spread! No more guessing, he's going on the wall...


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations to your wife's cousin. That's one unique deer.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool and unique deer. Those are the best. Congrats


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome deer for sure!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome looking deer! Congrats


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*score clarification*

To clarify the score, he was measured at 161 B&C with the width measurement included. If you count the rule about the width being greater than the length of his longest main beam, he scores 151 - 4/8.

Thats one rule I don't mind breaking ; )


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool!!! Congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Super cool buck!!

Congrats!!


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very cool deer. Congratulations on the kill. Looks like he is also a big bodied deer.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Super cool deer. Congrats to the young lady.
That'll make a neat mount


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Saweet*

I Think She's Got First Place Tied up Everywhere Right Now...I'll bet it holds too.. Congrats on Bull Winkle.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool, Congrats to her..


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to her that sucker has a great spread!!


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Muy Grande Update*

Samantha took the buck to the Muy Grande contest in Freer and found out that she is the new *ALL TIME RECORD* holder for Widest deer ever entered in the Muy Grande!

Pretty cool deal for an ag teacher from Sinton, Texas!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

33 1/8, thats my guess


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

My guess...youll never get him


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

NWcurlew said:


> To clarify the score, he was measured at 161 B&C with the width measurement included. If you count the rule about the width being greater than the length of his longest main beam, he scores 151 - 4/8.
> 
> Thats one rule I don't mind breaking ; )


its a stupid rule.... that deer is 161, and that's the way it goes!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thats a wide rack for the hill country. I hunted for years in Kendalia at the Schwab Ranch.
Ken


----------

